# Canadian Bacon Pop's Brine



## woodcutter (Feb 2, 2013)

I apologize for not taking many pictures of my Canadian bacon today. I cured a deer hind 1/4 in December with Pop's brine and was impressed with how it turned out so I gave it a try with 2 pork loins. I very much prefer it to the dry brine that I've used in the past.

1 gallon of water

1 cup sea salt

1 cup gran sugar

1 cup brown sugar

1 Tbs cure #1

1 Tbs garlic powder

1 Tbs onion powder

1 Tbs molasses (mild flavor)

12 days in the brine after injecting

7 hours in the smoker with hunks of apple wood

started at 130 then slowly brought temp up to 190 until the IT was 145

I put nothing on the pieces just dried for the pellicle skin and smoked slowly and lightly with apple hunks.

Here is one of the few pictures that turned out.













DSCN7549.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Feb 2, 2013






These are so delicious and juicy that I would not be ashamed to serve this on Easter Sunday. I'll be slicing tomorrow and will add some more pictures.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks Great!


----------



## tom j (Feb 3, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I apologize for not taking many pictures of my Canadian bacon today. I cured a deer hind 1/4 in December with Pop's brine and was impressed with how it turned out so I gave it a try with 2 pork loins. I very much prefer it to the dry brine that I've used in the past.
> 
> 1 gallon of water
> 
> ...


Woodcutter. How much salt did you use or not? And did you pump 10 % brine of green weight?

Regards

Tom J


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Your bacon looks really good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'm getting ready to start some more today or tomorrow. Looking forward to the sliced pics


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2013)

Your CB looks great.  I have a batch in Pop's Brine waiting for me when I get home from vacation!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sorry, I edited the brine recipe. 1 cup sea salt. I used the mixed brine and injected the pieces until brine was coming out of the meat.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

looks great. i like CB.


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

Wonderful !


----------

